# 1979 Mongoose Motomag Build



## 808bmx (Mar 8, 2019)

I’m working on a 1979 Nickel Mongoose Motomag build and looking for a few items:

Mongoose bars
Clear Winner Circle grips
Mongoose stamped headset
Mongoose stamped seat post clamp
Mongoose seat post

Appreciate any inquiries.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 18, 2019)

All that is available on ebay


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jul 22, 2019)

I have the clamp. Pm if still looking


----------



## 808bmx (Oct 7, 2019)

Found a cleaner 78 frame with original decals. Almost done. Cleaning up a set of original pedals, seat post and correctly finish bars then done!


----------

